
Global Warming explained - nice1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdxaxJNs15s
======
hackerblues
tldr version; right-wing skeptic triumphs over strawman climate change
advocate.

CCA: Hi, I think global warming is going to destroy the planet.

RWS: Oh no! Why?

CCA: All the scientists say so.

RWS: What about all the scientists who disagree?

CCA: Oh, those don't count.

RWS: Why not?

CCA: Because they disagree with me.

etc

